# ID please



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i bought this guy nov 29th from shark aquarium
i took the 45 minute ride
the girl who helped me said it was a black P
anyways
i wanna grow my black P from small
yet i read its hard to tell what it is when its small
heres the best picts i could get 
i boxed him and snapped shots
anyways id like to know if im gonna waste the next 15 years growing him 
and not haven a BLACK rhom with red eyes


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Black Rhom? Looks like one to me.

Here is one from Killer Fish.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

doesnt look like a black rhom to me. get some clearer pictures..eigenmanni? im not sure..


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I dont think that we will ever arrive to a final ID for this guy, he is barely 2'' long from the look of it. Its way too small to show any distinguishable features. Right now its a serra for sure but I dont think anyone could say with confidence what species of serra it is. You should just let it grow for a few months and let its shape and color developp more.


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

its not a black rhom


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Dasmopar said:


> Black Rhom? Looks like one to me.
> 
> Here is one from Killer Fish.


That one from killer fish looks like a Sanchezi to me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like an Pristobrycon eigenmanni to me as well....but it is pretty small to ID.

Moved to ID forum.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 02:02 PM
> Looks like an Pristobrycon eigenmanni to me as well....but it is pretty small to ID.
> 
> Moved to ID forum.


I agree. Note touched up photo.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

dang thanks guys
how big should i get a black rhom 
i want to get the smallest possible 
and grow it out 
i got this guy eating color bits 3 times a day 
and hes grown about 1/2 inch since i got him
this week i finally noticed some red on his tail

anyways thanks again


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

awesome fish...


----------

